

Show HN: Lightweight Torrent Search Engine - Prefinem
https://www.nexxus.io/

======
emic
This is a great site, but one thing bothers me - your policy when it comes to
DMCA takedown requests.

If this becomes well-known, you'll get so many DMCAs that there'll be nothing
worth downloading. Is that just there to keep the movie/music industries
happy, or will you actually be responding to every takedown request?

~~~
Prefinem
I had it in my mind to try and respond to every takedown request, but I have
very specific instructions that should hinder mass takedowns.

Also, if there is a flood of takedowns, response time will take longer.

And, there is nothing stopping from someone uploading the same file under
another torrent. (although this will hurt seeders/leechers)

But we will see. I don't think this will become too popular so hopefully I
don't have to worry to much

------
sysk
How do you keep your magnet link database fresh? Do you crawl the web for
those links or do you rely exclusively on people uploading them? Sorry if the
question doesn't make sense, I'm not very familiar with how BitTorrent works.

~~~
Prefinem
Right now I am pulling from other sources like Kickass and other torrent sites
to ensure I gain new torrents along with uploads. Right now there are 6+
million torrents that are being scraped/updated with more being added

~~~
tokenizerrr
What do you mean with updated? Are you scraping the individual pages for all
those torrents on Kickass (and others)? Some more technical details would be
lovely.

~~~
Prefinem
Several sites provide apis or daily dumps of their torrents, so I am loading
them, indexing them, and then scraping the trackers for their information.

How technical do you want?

~~~
tokenizerrr
As technical as you're willing to get :)

~~~
Prefinem
Daily dumps are pulled from torrent sites. I grab each hash and title and
store those. Then all the new torrents, I grab the hash, and scrape the
demonii tracker to get seeder/leecher information.

Also at the same time, I am constantly scraping the demonii tracker for
seeder/leecher information for older torrents based on age.

It currently takes 5 days to update all the torrents, but I will be
implementing an auto-pruning system for torrents that are dead for so long,
negative votes, etc etc

------
forgotpasswd3x
What does clicking on the username do?

~~~
Prefinem
Gives you the hash that generates your user ID. This is only important if you
upload.

------
egwynn
s/dcma/dmca/

~~~
Prefinem
Wow, thanks! Can't believe I missed that....

